# HaHa!! Check Out My Fosters!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I sure do love them. Check them out.

*HERE'S RAUL. HE'S A CRAZY OLD MAN

[attachment=55466:raulyipee.jpg]

NOW COBY. OH MY!! WHAT A LOVER. THIS IS COBY, AND CINDY, MY NEIGHBOR. CHECK OUT HIS TONGUE ~ LOL

[attachment=55467:COBYCINDY.jpg]


NOW HERE'S MY PRECIOUS GULLIVER!! AND YEP, FINALLY A GOOD PIC!! HE IS AWESOME BEYOND WORDS.
YOU HAVE NO IDEA HOW MUCH I LOVE THESE BOYS. THEY'RE GOOD BOYS. NOW, BACK TO GULLY:

[attachment=55468:gulliverYIPEE.jpg]




*


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

what adorable babies


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Aw, they're all great, Deb but that Gulliver :wub: - too cute! Wish I could adopt him!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a cute group, Deb!! I just love your guys (including LBB :rockon: and BBH :w00t: )


----------



## Layla Bunnie's Mom (May 8, 2009)

They are a gorgous BUNCH!!!! :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww ... Deb. They are all so precious. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Even though I have not been able to post a lot ... I do think of you often, Deb. It never ceases to amaze me what an Angel you are for so many fluff babies. (BTW, I hope you got the PM that I sent to you)

Thank you for sharing the pictures. I always enjoy seeing pictures of the fluff babies that you so lovingly care for.

Hugs and Love ...

Marie


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Awww Deb, wonderful, precious and very happy babies!!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

So beautiful. 
xoxoxoox


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, they're so darn cute.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: Adorable


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Good job on the pic Deb. You are the best Mom. Love your pic holding Raul. LOL


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Gulliver is featured in Petfinder: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=14139103 Is that your car his sitting so pretty in Deb? They are very special boys indeed! :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

3 adorable angels that are so lucky to be with you. I just know you are overdosing them with love. They so deserve it!


----------



## JesseJames (Jun 13, 2009)

So sweet!! :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww great pictures of your three! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

what great photos deb! Gulliver is a ham for the camera, he is a really beautiful maltese. The other two aren't so bad either (thanks to all your love!).


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, Deb, they are darling!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Deb, they are all so handsome!


----------

